# Players 6.0



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

So I went to Players 6.0 for a few hours with Dan, took quite a few shots and these were some of my favourites..

































































































































































































































































































































Comments & Feedback please


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

recognise a few of them cars. Great shots btw.


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thankyou :thumb:


----------



## CJ1985 (Feb 21, 2011)

some nice cars there, cheers for the pics


----------



## scoTTV6 (Jun 12, 2012)

gr8 show gr8 cars defo me there nxt year.
gr8 pic Grante36
nick.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great shots as always matey, now crack on with mine :thumb:


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

lovely piccys mate, what camera set up did you use


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Dan - Yours will be done soon ha

As for my camera set up, I'm using a Canon 500D with a standard 18-55mm lens that comes as standard. I did take my speedlite along on the day but it messed up, thats why there are not many pictures up from indoors because the lighting was weird!


----------

